# SL-4 Video Clips



## MJS (Mar 13, 2007)

While searching Youtube, I came across some SL4 video clips that our very own Doc posted.  I'd like to extend a thanks to Doc and his student Bode, for giving us a small taste of his version of Kenpo.  

Great clips Doc! Thank you!

Clip 1

Clip 2

Clip 3

Clip 4

Clip 5

Clip 6

Clip 7

Clip 8

Clip 9


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 13, 2007)

Doc, I notice in clip 6 the block for Sword of Doom is going to somewhere on the fore-arm area... has this evolved to the shoulder target since this video was taken (or is it just a yellow belt hitting the wrong target?)


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 13, 2007)

Jazz or Motown in the background? People getting whacked on the nerves? Sounds like a session of SL4. Oh, wait...it IS an SL4 session.

Thanks for the footage Doc, Bode, and Mike (for posting it here).

Doc: Go easy on Bode...you're makin him look small. 

Bode: Eat.

It was good to see you guys again, even if only over the internet. Glad to see David's still hangin, too. 

Good stuff,

D.

PS - Quote of the day: "Because I put it there."


----------



## MSTCNC (Mar 13, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Jazz or Motown in the background? People getting whacked on the nerves? Sounds like a session of SL4. Oh, wait...it IS an SL4 session.
> 
> *Good stuff*,
> 
> ...



Agreed... very interesting material..

Thanks to Doc, his group, and to NJS for posting them all!

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree with all, that was some good stuff ... thanks for sharing!


----------



## kenposikh (Mar 13, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> Doc, I notice in clip 6 the block for Sword of Doom is going to somewhere on the fore-arm area... has this evolved to the shoulder target since this video was taken (or is it just a yellow belt hitting the wrong target?)


 
I'm probably going to get my *** kicked for this but the way I learnt sword of doom the target is the lower forearm (fire ring I think, probably got that wrong too), delayed sword is to the shoulder without getting specific. Now off to hide somewhere behind lead walls 

Amrik


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 13, 2007)

MJS said:


> While searching Youtube, I came across some SL4 video clips that our very own Doc posted.  I'd like to extend a thanks to Doc and his student Bode, for giving us a small taste of his version of Kenpo.
> 
> Great clips Doc! Thank you!
> 
> ...





WHOOO! Man that's enjoyable to watch. Hi to Doc, Bode, and Mr.'s Angell and Perez again.


----------



## JasonASmith (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks, Doc.
Those clips were fantastic!
We need a MSU over here in PA!...hint...hint...please....Aw, come on!....


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't know why you all keep calling Bode small... he's 6ft tall and ripped... :idunno:


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 13, 2007)

kenposikh said:


> I'm probably going to get my *** kicked for this but the way I learnt sword of doom the target is the lower forearm (fire ring I think, probably got that wrong too), delayed sword is to the shoulder without getting specific. Now off to hide somewhere behind lead walls
> 
> Amrik


 
it is also highly likely that I am just wrong all the way around LOL


----------



## jdinca (Mar 13, 2007)

Great stuff. Excellent hand speed and use of the soft hand concept.


----------



## gixxershane (Mar 13, 2007)

awsome clips!!  i want to learn !!


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 13, 2007)

I enjoyed my moring coffee while watching #7 over, and over, and over for comedic entertainment. Something about seeing Ray-Ray/Bode takin' the pain...just puts a smile on my face.

Mainly, cuz you could almost bet that came about from a question.

D.


----------



## profesormental (Mar 13, 2007)

About time!!!

Let's see what happens, Doc!

Thanks!

Juan M. Mercado

P.S. Maybe now we can get video replys to the questions in the forums...? Much fun!


----------



## chtavis (Mar 13, 2007)

I still don't know what Doc is talking about but that was interesting. Where have I seen drills like those before? Seems maybe some boxers use repeating patterns like that. Looks very useful no matter the art. Now off to chastize Mr. Hawkins for not posting those elsewhere.

What do you think James? Are some of the cry babies ready to see something different...LOL!!!

CT


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 13, 2007)

Why the big wind up on clips sevend and eight?
Sean


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Mar 13, 2007)

chtavis said:


> I still don't know what Doc is talking about but that was interesting. Where have I seen drills like those before? Seems maybe some boxers use repeating patterns like that. Looks very useful no matter the art. Now off to chastize Mr. Hawkins for not posting those elsewhere.
> 
> What do you think James? Are some of the cry babies ready to see something different...LOL!!!
> 
> CT


 
NO. Doc has been given more unnecessary hell on that forum than anywhere else which is exactly why I haven't posted them there.  Good call Craig, there IS a reason why I haven't put them up on KN.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome, Awesome stuff. I am so glad I have finally seen this SL-4 you guys have been talking about!

:ultracool


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 14, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Mainly, cuz you could almost bet that came about from a question.
> 
> D.




I'll lay 100 to 1 odds you're right.


----------



## MJS (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, first off, I'd like to extend a thanks to everyone for keeping this thread civil.   I agree with Mr. Hawkins, in that there is alot of 'tension' at that 'other place' at times, so hopefully things stay cool over here! 

Not sure if Doc or Bode has been on lately, but I hope that they come on to see this thread and answer any questions anyone may have regarding the clips or SL4 in general. 

Mike


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 14, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> I enjoyed my moring coffee while watching #7 over, and over, and over for comedic entertainment. Something about seeing Ray-Ray/Bode takin' the pain...just puts a smile on my face.
> 
> Mainly, cuz you could almost bet that came about from a question.
> 
> D.


 
It's strange...

my teacher answers many of my questions the same way

I was told that I bode'd Bode although I thought I was just asking honest questions :/ (^_^)

Luckily Mr. Bode did not respond in kind - ha!


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SL4Drew (Mar 14, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> Why the big wind up on clips sevend and eight?
> Sean


 
Are you taking about the hands "raising up?" Or something else? And did you mean 8 & 9?

Drew


----------



## Doc (Mar 14, 2007)

kenposikh said:


> I'm probably going to get my *** kicked for this but the way I learnt sword of doom the target is the lower forearm (fire ring I think, probably got that wrong too), delayed sword is to the shoulder without getting specific. Now off to hide somewhere behind lead walls
> 
> Amrik



You're correct Amerik. No need to be shy. You've been around long enough, and I know you have a good teacher.


----------



## Doc (Mar 14, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> it is also highly likely that I am just wrong all the way around LOL



Actually confused. Sword of Doom and Delayed Sword address similar attacks. One before he can touch/punch you, the other after he grabs you. The responses, (with the mechanisms to account for grabbibg you) are essentially the same. Sounds like time for another class Dave.


----------



## Doc (Mar 14, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> I enjoyed my moring coffee while watching #7 over, and over, and over for comedic entertainment. Something about seeing Ray-Ray/Bode takin' the pain...just puts a smile on my face.
> 
> Mainly, cuz you could almost bet that came about from a question.
> 
> D.



A question he already knew the answer to. Funny, he hasn't asked that question since. Go figure.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Mar 14, 2007)

The clips are awesome, Doc.


----------



## JasonASmith (Mar 14, 2007)

Doc said:


> A question he already knew the answer to. Funny, he hasn't asked that question since. Go figure.


Geez, I wonder why...That hurt ME watching it...


----------



## Carol (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh I just loooooved watching those.   

The jazz is awesome too.  :ultracool


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 14, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Oh I just loooooved watching those.
> 
> The jazz is awesome too. :ultracool


 
Yep. Great training atmosphere. May just have to arrange a field trip to meet you there when I'm up and runnin'. :wink2:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 14, 2007)

SL4Drew said:


> Are you taking about the hands "raising up?" Or something else? And did you mean 8 & 9?
> 
> Drew


Oops, I mean 8 and 9 
Sean


----------



## Bode (Mar 15, 2007)

IWishToLearn said:


> I'll lay 100 to 1 odds you're right.



Why would you do that? I mean it's not like I ask a lot of questions. 


PS> What nobody knows is that I ask them SO I get hit. I took the whole "feeling is believing" very seriously.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 15, 2007)

Bode said:


> PS> What nobody knows is that I ask them SO I get hit. I took the whole "feeling is believing" very seriously.


 
I've suspected this. Nothing gets Doc on the mat and moving like elaboration in an answer to a question. His data dumps are awesome, and I've always suspected it's a way of baiting him into one.

Well done, Mr. B. 

D.


----------



## Doc (Mar 15, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Oh I just loooooved watching those.
> 
> The jazz is awesome too.  :ultracool



A habit I picked up from Ed Parker in my sessions. He always played jazz, or had the radio on station K-Earth 101.1 FM - Golden Oldies Rock & Roll 24/7.


----------



## Doc (Mar 15, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Yep. Great training atmosphere. May just have to arrange a field trip to meet you there when I'm up and runnin'. :wink2:



Hold on, I'm not sure I can handle you AND Carol at the same time. That's a lot of brain power in one place.


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 15, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Yep. Great training atmosphere. May just have to arrange a field trip to meet you there when I'm up and runnin'. :wink2:


 
I really liked the music too but it made some of what was said during class inaudible on my videos.

And yes, sorry, I do need to go back and practice all 8 of the techniques I was taught. I've been focusing on material for my next Shaolin kempo rank promotion though  . Can't stay a green belt forever... I've really only regularly practiced index set, Sword of Destruction, Sword of Doom, and Alternating Maces.


----------



## Carol (Mar 15, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> I really liked the music too but it made some of what was said during class inaudible on my videos.
> 
> And yes, sorry, I do need to go back and practice all 8 of the techniques I was taught. I've been focusing on material for my next Shaolin kempo rank promotion though  . Can't stay a green belt forever... I've really only regularly practiced index set, Sword of Destruction, Sword of Doom, and Alternating Maces.



Wow...a brown belt to be!  That's fantastic news David!  When is the test?


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 16, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Wow...a brown belt to be! That's fantastic news David! When is the test?


 

Whenever my teacher feels I am ready.

another month or two I think, unless I can find some time for a few private lessons...

but, back on topic, he told me last night "I'm really feeling Doc's stuff right now..."  its like a virus I tell ya.


----------



## Carol (Mar 16, 2007)

Doc said:


> Hold on, I'm not sure I can handle you AND Carol at the same time. That's a lot of brain power in one place.



Dave, we're famous!  

:highfive:


----------



## Doc (Mar 16, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> I really liked the music too but it made some of what was said during class inaudible on my videos.
> 
> And yes, sorry, I do need to go back and practice all 8 of the techniques I was taught. I've been focusing on material for my next Shaolin kempo rank promotion though  . Can't stay a green belt forever... I've really only regularly practiced index set, Sword of Destruction, Sword of Doom, and Alternating Maces.



And the second 8 as well, which add more mechanisms for you to worry about that you haven't seen yet.  "Raise you hand, not your arm fool."


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 16, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## Carol (Mar 16, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> Whenever my teacher feels I am ready.
> 
> another month or two I think, unless I can find some time for a few private lessons...
> 
> but, back on topic, he told me last night "I'm really feeling Doc's stuff right now..."  its like a virus I tell ya.



That's outstanding!  Has some of it been worked in to the curriculum?


----------



## marlon (Mar 17, 2007)

i love that all your students have such excellent posture.  Thaks for the tease....when could i ever make it out to Cali!!!

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 17, 2007)

TaiChiTJ said:


> Awesome, Awesome stuff. I am so glad I have finally seen this SL-4 you guys have been talking about!
> 
> :ultracool



I second that! This small sample indicates to me a very comprehensive strategy underpinning SL4 Kenpo. Very interesting and impressive stuff. Thanks Doc, MLJ/Mike, and all involved in demonstrating and getting this onto MT.   :asian:


----------



## Carol (Mar 17, 2007)

Doc said:


> Hold on, I'm not sure I can handle you AND Carol at the same time. That's a lot of brain power in one place.



Oh I'll get confused easily enough...unlike Dr. Dave.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 17, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Oh I'll get confused easily enough...unlike Dr. Dave.


 
I gever cet nonfused.


----------



## Doc (Mar 18, 2007)

marlon said:


> i love that all your students have such excellent posture.  Thaks for the tease....when could i ever make it out to Cali!!!
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon



Thanks to all the posters for the kind remarks. The students and I appreciate it very much. 

I spend significant time teaching all the intricacies of basics, and the importance of posture in application and body mechanics. Therefore, proper form is prevalent.

I will endeavor to get my oldest student on video soon. Lincoln Conti, at 67 and still going strong. Began Kenpo when he met Parker in 1964 and is a 1st generation on the family tree.

Thanks again all.


----------



## marlon (Mar 18, 2007)

Again great stuff.  Where did Mr. Parker learn these  things and the proper sequencing?

respectfully,
Marlon




MJS said:


> While searching Youtube, I came across some SL4 video clips that our very own Doc posted. I'd like to extend a thanks to Doc and his student Bode, for giving us a small taste of his version of Kenpo.
> 
> Great clips Doc! Thank you!
> 
> ...


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 19, 2007)

Doc said:


> A habit I picked up from Ed Parker in my sessions. He always played jazz, or had the radio on station K-Earth 101.1 FM - Golden Oldies Rock & Roll 24/7.



I was out of the area in the Service from 71-75 when K-Earth first came on. But remember well the old AM's: KRLA, KFWB, and KHJ. But Doc, they weren't Oldies.  Till now (life lesson in there someplace?). :ultracool


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 19, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> That's outstanding! Has some of it been worked in to the curriculum?


 
Not as much as I had hoped... but if you watch him you will see some signatures but not really teahcing it that way yet.

if you look at the classes I teach vs the others they all have their heels out much more consistently.  

We have some techniques that have a downward strike (hammer or knife etc) that follow a front kick, and we have started teaching that so as to link the forward step-own of the kick with the strike - which is like "DUH" totally obvious NOW but which Doc really brought out for me.

in one or two of our kata there are actually places where we were taught to slap your own chest while striking.  Well, now we know what the heck that is all about and have cleaned it up to be the shoulder - as Doc taught us to BAM.

Shaolin kempo is already a mish-mash of other material.  So it's both easy and hard to integrate the things I'm learning from SL-4.  Any little piece is easy, but getting it consistent is hard for a number of reasons, the biggest of which is because I only know the skinniest tip of the SL-4 iceberg.  but also hard because SKK is such a mix-up, like de-tangling my daughter's hair, replacing one strand of hair with another.

One thing I do know for certain is that my performance of the SKK material is greatly improved by using the body mechanics Doc teaches.  yeah I look different that most of the people I work out with but I know exactyy why I am doing the things I am doing which many of them cannot say.  And the power I can deliver now on strikes is really nice, and it feel so much more under control... Also SKK does a lot of manipulations and just knowing that your stance is SO SOLID that you cannot be moved makes that class of technique much more accessible.


----------



## bakxierboxer (Mar 19, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> in one or two of our kata there are actually places where we were taught to slap your own chest while striking.  Well, now we know what the heck that is all about and have cleaned it up to be the shoulder - as Doc taught us to BAM.



OK, I'll "bite"!
What the heck IS it "all about"? 

Pete


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 19, 2007)

bakxierboxer said:


> OK, I'll "bite"!
> What the heck IS it "all about"?
> 
> Pete


 
oh, man.... I hate to do this to you, but use the search function for BAM, PAM, Body Alignment Mechanism, SL-4, or any post by "Doc".  or take the red pill and wake up in your own bed...


----------



## bakxierboxer (Mar 19, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> oh, man.... I hate to do this to you, but use the search function for BAM, PAM, Body Alignment Mechanism, SL-4, or any post by "Doc".  or take the red pill and wake up in your own bed...



The question s/b who's doing what to whom?  

You previously posted:


> in one or two of our kata there are actually places where we were taught to slap your own chest while striking. Well, now we know what the heck that is all about and have cleaned it up to be the shoulder - as Doc taught us to BAM.


When I was learning Kajukenbo in the 60s with a number of Islanders, the gesture of slapping the shoulder meant pretty much the same as "the Italian Salute"... only farther. 

Later on in the 60s and early 70s, some forms monkeys who couldn't make their gis crack used to slap their chests to create what they hoped were "acceptable" "sound efects".

Pete


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 19, 2007)

bakxierboxer said:


> The question s/b who's doing what to whom?
> 
> You previously posted:
> When I was learning Kajukenbo in the 60s with a number of Islanders, the gesture of slapping the shoulder meant pretty much the same as "the Italian Salute"... only farther.
> ...


 
you didn't get any of that from doing the searches I suggested LOL


----------



## bakxierboxer (Mar 19, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> you didn't get any of that from doing the searches I suggested LOL



?????
You tryin'ta tell me that you WEREN'T "joking"?
Cheeez! some folks'll "bite" at ANYTHING! 
(haw!)


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 20, 2007)

bakxierboxer said:


> ?????
> You tryin'ta tell me that you WEREN'T "joking"?
> Cheeez! some folks'll "bite" at ANYTHING!
> (haw!)


 
so, red pill for you then


----------



## Ray (Mar 20, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> I was out of the area in the Service from 71-75 when K-Earth first came on. But remember well the old AM's: KRLA, KFWB, and KHJ. But Doc, they weren't Oldies.  Till now (life lesson in there someplace?). :ultracool


Didn't "The Real Don Steele" from KHJ radio have a dance show on TV?  Man, that seems like such a long time ago...was it channel 9, and was it the {TV station sister} of KHJ?


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 20, 2007)

Ray said:


> Didn't "The Real Don Steele" from KHJ radio have a dance show on TV? Man, that seems like such a long time ago...was it channel 9, and was it the {TV station sister} of KHJ?


 
I think he did. Channel 9 sounds right, although I was usually in the garage swapping manifolds, short blocks, radios & 8 tracks (even a 4 track back when ), whatever in and out of my 57 Chevy. Finally sold it for $295--

Another world, huh? And life seemed so hard, then. :ultracool


----------



## Doc (Mar 21, 2007)

Ray said:


> Didn't "The Real Don Steele" from KHJ radio have a dance show on TV?  Man, that seems like such a long time ago...was it channel 9, and was it the {TV station sister} of KHJ?


Man, I can't belive you would diss "The Boss, Tom Cross," on KGFJ. The original urban radio. Going all the way back to "Roscoe, on your radio. - Burn Baby Burn!" Whose slogan was picked up and used in the L.A. riots of 1965.


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 21, 2007)

Doc said:


> Man, I can't belive you would diss "The Boss, Tom Cross," on KGFJ. The original urban radio. Going all the way back to "Roscoe, on your radio. - Burn Baby Burn!" Whose slogan was picked up and used in the L.A. riots of 1965.



Sir, you prove once again that you're the man. :ultracool


----------



## marlon (Mar 21, 2007)

Does any other skk person see shades of combination 5 in clip 2?

marlon




MJS said:


> While searching Youtube, I came across some SL4 video clips that our very own Doc posted. I'd like to extend a thanks to Doc and his student Bode, for giving us a small taste of his version of Kenpo.
> 
> Great clips Doc! Thank you!
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc (Mar 22, 2007)

Ray said:


> Didn't "The Real Don Steele" from KHJ radio have a dance show on TV?  Man, that seems like such a long time ago...was it channel 9, and was it the {TV station sister} of KHJ?


"The Real Don Steele," was on KHJ-AM Radio in L.A. and part of the era of the Boss Radio format, which ultimately gave way to the Boss Tom Cross. 

He had a TV Show on the sister station KHJ-TV channel 9, called "Boss City" and later "The Real Don Steele TV Show." KHJ-TV ultimately went bankrupt, and was bought out by Disney and became KCAL-TV. Don Steel ended up at KRTH-FM, K-Earth 101. Boss radio already had "Robert W. Morgan, best known for his morning show where he always said, Good Morgan, and he was the one that recommended Don Steele for the job.

Around 1957 Dave Clark took his local dance show Bandstand, national as American bandstand on ABC-TV.

However, my all time favorite was Lloyd Thaxton who was on KCOP-TV 13, and went into national syndication around 1964. He would lip synch songs and even faked playing instruments like the piano. A habit I picked up as the extent of my musical talent.

"That's right Daddy-O. Wam Wam, Yes ma'am. That's right Brother Fred, I stood there and did just what I said." Roscoe on your radio, baby.

And let's not forget, The "Wolfman Jack."


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 22, 2007)

Doc said:


> "The Real Don Steele," was on KHJ-AM Radio in L.A. and part of the era of the Boss Radio format, which ultimately gave way to the Boss Tom Cross.
> 
> He had a TV Show on the sister station KHJ-TV channel 9, called "Boss City" and later "The Real Don Steele TV Show." KHJ-TV ultimately went bankrupt, and was bought out by Disney and became KCAL-TV. Don Steel ended up at KRTH-FM, K-Earth 101. Boss radio already had "Robert W. Morgan, best known for his morning show where he always said, Good Morgan, and he was the one that recommended Don Steele for the job.
> 
> ...



Wolfman Jack. Man, Oh, Man. You're taking me back, Doc.


----------



## MSTCNC (Mar 22, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> Wolfman Jack. Man, Oh, Man. You're taking me back, Doc.



[yt]bA2m7KYqG5s[/yt]

Pure class... nothing less!

The Wolfman was THE MAN! :ultracool

Hope you're restin' easy, Bobby!v 

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew
​​


----------



## distalero (Mar 22, 2007)

Wolfman Jack.  He did, night after night, pretty much what Lucas had him do in "American Graffitti": gave funny, psychologically insightful comments and advice to kids "all over the WORLD, baby". Nobody like him then and now.


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 22, 2007)

MSTCND said:


> [yt]bA2m7KYqG5s[/yt]
> 
> Pure class... nothing less!
> 
> ...



MST, I just came off a 12-hour day of dealing with _spring fevered, full blown raging hormone, teen angst_--and I mean a nonstop river! That clip just made my whole day. I may just sit here and watch it all night. If it doesn't make ya feel good, you just weren't there. Thanks!


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 26, 2007)

marlon said:


> Does any other skk person see shades of combination 5 in clip 2?
> 
> marlon


 
I see what you mean, but IMHO the resemblance is purely coincidental.


----------



## Hoosier (Mar 26, 2007)

I appologize for interrupting your thread discussion. Mr. Bode was a personal friend of mine several years ago and I am attempting to contact him. I realize this is not Reunion.com but if anyone that checks these boards frequently,that knows him well, could ask him to check his personal e-mail so I could speak with him it would be greatly appreciated.

Your friend in Kenpo,
Hoosier


----------

